# Vegas 2023



## KCorey (Mar 3, 2019)

Wondering if anyone has the 2023 dates for Vegas shoot? What's average cost to enter ?

Sent from my SM-G998U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Bullsinwyo (Oct 26, 2017)

KCorey said:


> Wondering if anyone has the 2023 dates for Vegas shoot? What's average cost to enter ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


February 2-5 I am not sure on cost though.


----------



## KCorey (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks for the dates. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------

